
A doctor and medical ethicist argues life after 75 is not worth living - sus_007
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614156/a-doctor-and-medical-ethicist-argues-life-after-75-is-not-worth-living/
======
taylodl
It's the nature of all living things to extend their life as much as possible.
It's in the nature of being human that we think what happens to most isn't
going to happen to us - I am the outlier. I'm the one who's going to be
vigorous and sharp as a tack until I'm 95. Thing is - _someone_ will be, and
it might be me! So we keep going. Going and spending a lot of our country's
financial resources.

